# best combo's with yellow belly



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

hello can any 1 give me some good combos for a yellow belly ball python
and let me no what they produce

thanks to any help


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

bugsandinsects said:


> hello can any 1 give me some good combos for a yellow belly ball python
> and let me no what they produce
> 
> thanks to any help


BEST TO GOOGLE..you will find much more : victory:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bugsandinsects said:


> hello can any 1 give me some good combos for a yellow belly ball python
> and let me no what they produce
> 
> thanks to any help


Yellowbelly X Yellowbelly = chance of Ivory.

In fairness it would depend how much your wanting to spend.

The list is endless, you can put a yellowbelly to any BP, so...


----------



## Totally Morphed (Dec 21, 2009)

Yellowbelly x Spector = Superstripe :flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yb x spector = super stripe




EDIT... same time TM.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

alan1 said:


> Yb x spector = super stripe


add a pastel gene...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

if you dont have loads to spend Bumblebellies are nice: victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> if you dont have loads to spend Bumblebellies are nice: victory:


agreed, and pastel Ybs...


----------



## kee86 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Yellow belly x Lesser*

*Yellow Belly x Lesser = Red Spectrum, Yellow Belly, Lesser, Normals*

Search google for *Red Spectrum ball python* & you'll see the pics.

Stunning morph IMO not that pricey to make either

Hope this helps

Kee. :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

red spectrum = Yb x lesser HG (hidden gene)


----------



## Hants-snakes (Jul 1, 2009)

kee86 said:


> *Yellow Belly x Lesser = Red Spectrum, Yellow Belly, Lesser, Normals*
> 
> Search google for *Red Spectrum ball python* & you'll see the pics.
> 
> ...


Hidden Gene stuff is not cheap:gasp:, I think you would be suprised!

YB x Pastel is a nice looking morph with plenty of future potential.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

i may try saving up for a female spider and a male pastel. breed yb x spider and hope for some spider yb's, then spider yb x pastel


----------

